# Noreve Kindle DX Cover (sandy vintage) - *pictures only & heavy*



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I like it, very classy


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful!  Are the rings on the top and bottom edge of the spine for attaching a strap of some sort?  How heavy is it?


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)

[quote author=lulucello]
Beautiful! Are the rings on the top and bottom edge of the spine for attaching a strap of some sort? 
[/quote]
yes

[quote author=lulucello]
How heavy is it?
[/quote]
19,22 oz (kindle dx) 
12,62 oz (noreve)
10,75 oz (amazon)


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, Felix.  Including rings for a strap is a great idea!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What beautiful pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pics.  How true to color are the images though?  That sandy vintage is much more of a caramel (darker) shade than mine from six month ago.  Mine really is closer to a light sand color, and I've often wished it was just a bit darker.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I really like that! Hadn't seen one before.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I really like that now I just wish i could see the jean vintage


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)

[quote author=VictoriaP]
Great pics. How true to color are the images though? That sandy vintage is much more of a caramel (darker) shade than mine from six month ago. Mine really is closer to a light sand color, and I've often wished it was just a bit darker.
[/quote]

at least on my screen it looks very accurate to the real cover.

but it's definitely much lighter than the color you see on their website.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Interesting....maybe I'm not seeing what you are. But to my eyes on my color balanced laptop, your cover is a LOT more rust in tone than the Noreve site shows. I need to go take one of mine to compare, but holding it up to the monitor mine usually is about a shade lighter than the site's version in daylight. Even in indoor lighting (incandescent OR daylight balanced CF), it's never as warm as that. I like yours a lot, and if I thought I'd get that color instead, I'd probably buy it over.


----------

